# My Phone Rang Today....It Was ME!?!?



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)

When I went to answer the phone, our caller ID showed my name and our phone number!  I did not answer it....too busy scratching my head I guess!  Went to Google, and learned this is a new scam, where telemarketers and scammers can manipulate what is shown on my caller ID screen.  This new twist of showing my info on the screen, is supposed to make me answer it I guess.  Robo-calling gone wild!  We have a Zapper...but these jerks seem to be a step ahead of us!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2014)

You better put you on the no-call list....


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> When I went to answer the phone, our caller ID showed my name and our phone number!  I did not answer it....too busy scratching my head I guess!  Went to Google, and learned this is a new scam, where telemarketers and scammers can manipulate what is shown on my caller ID screen.  This new twist of showing my info on the screen, is supposed to make me answer it I guess.  Robo-calling gone wild!  We have a Zapper...but these jerks seem to be a step ahead of us!



That's bizarre!  ... so they think you would be excited to talk to yourself .. .. 
_They_ are one screwy bunch!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, that's a new one for me!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2014)

Never heard of this before but I googled it and it's called Phone Spoofing, have a read here, it's quite a nightmare for those who've been the victims..

http://800notes.com/forum/ta-9f916f0c92d231a/received-call-with-my-own-name-and-number-in-caller-id


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 27, 2014)

My daughter was a skip tracer and they used that technique a lot. Curiousity would get the best of people and they would pick up the phone.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2014)

WOw, this happened to me last week! I wondered about it
and did not answer the call.


----------

